# coffee table layout for the wife



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

finally found the table that we were looking for to build an N scale coffee table layout.

plan is 1 upper level with a steamer hauling logs and a lower level with a diesel hauling freight.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

sooo many tiny pieces at this scale


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

extending the ties over the bridge area.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

curved trestle coming together


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

outer bracing getting done and match up of track still inline so thats good 
also started on a wooden portal


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

portal completed just needs to be weathered and glued into place then sculpt-a-mold to finish off around it.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

picked these cars up today at the local flee market....and basically got them all for 1/2 of list.
$70 cad for all the cars and all are new in their boxes.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Some very nice work there, that trestle and the tunnel portal came out beautiful.
Nice looking layout.

Magic


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for all the pictures...there's enough views there to give ideas to the rest of us. It's really going to look nice when done. Will you be enclosing it in glass or plastic?


----------



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm liking the trestle, very nice


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Thank you for all the pictures...there's enough views there to give ideas to the rest of us. It's really going to look nice when done. Will you be enclosing it in glass or plastic?


thanks it is going to be inside a square coffee table we found f0r $40.
it had 2 drawers one full size for displaying stuff under the glass and one 1/2 drawer on the bottom.
we moved the top drawer to the bottom and will be raising the sides and back on the one we are using as well as adding the front from the short drawer to it so it still looks like it has 2 drawers from the outside (if that makes sense)


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I have trouble visualizing things from verbal descriptions. So I, and others, will be anxiously waiting for some final pics. Go get 'em!


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have trouble visualizing things from verbal descriptions. So I, and others, will be anxiously waiting for some final pics. Go get 'em!


its no where near completion yet but will keep you updated as it comes along


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've wanted to do this for years! That table is real score, as you couldn't even by the glass for that price!


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

managed to get some more of the layout done in the last few days.

mountain side finished with drill marks and a full shot for you


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

jig made to make sure that all supports for other end of upper track slide shed are the same.

two made and roughly in place to check fit. looks like i have to get all the supports made and right after I do the sculpt-a-mold on the mountain and base be ready to set all the supports in place. then when it has hardened get to work on interior support (just because) and then roof and front.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

What a great build so far
You are doing a fantastic job
I always wanted to do a coffee table layout, maybe someday

Keep up the good work


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Very nice project sir, thanks for sharing the progress.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so I have been waiting almost a month or more for my order to come in with the noch roadbed and turnouts for my HO layout and when it gets here it turns out that I ordered the wrong roadbed. I accidentally ordered the roadbed for N gauge (you would think that the dealer would have noticed and questioned my order but they didn't)
so instead of sending it back we decided to rip up the track on the N gauge coffee table and replace what i was using with this instead....bit more work but should work out nice and still plenty of room to clear the tunnels.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

That is a lot of work
But it looks like it will be worth the effort in the end


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That stuff looks pretty good.

Magic


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so before the 15 yr old grandson came over to do some work on the HO layout I got some work done to the n gauge track.

got the whole upper level done and some more work done to the bridge to get it closer to installing.

managed to get wiring and soldering done to the track as well.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

land reformed to accept the bridge and bridge in place. now to fine tune it once the sculpt-a-mold sets.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

took a break from track today and got the rock under and around the bridge done with black and then some brown that was aloud to pool in areas and this is where the small greenery was added. then did the same up the mountain side.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Been following your progress with great interest, particularly like your rock work.

Coffee table layout for the wife? Yeah right.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Been following your progress with great interest, particularly like your rock work.
> 
> Coffee table layout for the wife? Yeah right.


thanks so much.
would you believe that there are only 2 colors on the rock work? black and brown.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so i managed to get a snow day today so set down to figure out why cars kept de-railing on the lower track.
it took me a wile to figure out and with the help of a blog managed to figure out that the boxcars that we have were too light....found out that a AA battery inside each boxcar was the right amount of weight to keep them on the track and all is good for freight hauling.

also managed to start and almost finish the small lower bridge as well.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice work taking the time to line up with the ties
Looks good


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice, and i really like your rock too.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work. How many cars you have lashed up to that loco?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks everyone and 89 there are 6 cars behind it now ...might add a couple more. just bought a crane and its flat car today waiting on it in the mail.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

waiting on some more wood and sculpt-a-mold from hobby shop so sat down today with some wild notion that i am going to turn a caboose into a partial flat deck car for the logging portion of the layout.....me and my bright ideas.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

OK, so it'll look like a crew at a specific station built it, not the glorified perfection of the company maintenance crews. It'll serve its purpose, and that's what the original designer had in mind! :appl:


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> OK, so it'll look like a crew at a specific station built it, not the glorified perfection of the company maintenance crews. It'll serve its purpose, and that's what the original designer had in mind! :appl:


lol no its a private logging company that has their own railway and acquired this and modified it to suit their needs. they are very handy old loggers ya know.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

here is a few shots of the slide/snow shed that we are adding at the end of one of the tunnels.
the long boards on the left side will be trimmed to meet the other 1/2's boards in the middle.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Outstanding work. 
That is going to look so cool.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice work but wouldn't the roofing boards run the other way? Just wondering.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Magic said:


> Outstanding work.
> That is going to look so cool.
> 
> Magic


thank you sir


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice work but wouldn't the roofing boards run the other way? Just wondering.


I thought so as well but a google search in pictures came up with the majority of real ones running side to side and only a small handful running top to bottom. to each his own i guess lol


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

midlifekrisiz, you do really nice modeling work... and especially your wood-modeling precision and detail is exceptionally impressive considering N Scale!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Overkast said:


> midlifekrisiz, you do really nice modeling work... and especially your wood-modeling precision and detail is exceptionally impressive considering N Scale!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thank you so much (i think my chest just puffed out a bit lol)


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

this makes it worth it.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Could you please post a few pics of the completed layout, I'm sure we'd all love to see them.


----------

